# المنظمة العربية للصناعة والتعدين aidmo



## alshangiti (8 يوليو 2010)

<LI style="FONT-SIZE: 12px">أصدر المؤتمر الأول للتنمية الصناعية في الدول العربية الذي عقد بالكويت في الفترة 1-10/3/1966 توصية بإنشاء مركز للتنمية الصناعية للعمل على دفع عجلة التنمية الصناعية في الدول العربية وتطويرها <LI style="FONT-SIZE: 12px">وافق المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي في دورته العادية الثالثة عشرة بموجب قراره رقم 359 بتاريخ 18/5/1968 على إنشاء المركز في القاهرة. وفي دورته الرابعة عشرة أصدر المجلس قراره رقم 39 بتاريخ 1969/1/25 بإعتماد نظام المركز الأساسي . وقد عقد أول مجلس إدارة للمركز في القاهرة بتاريخ 24-29/5/1969 <LI style="FONT-SIZE: 12px">أصدر السادة وزراء الصناعة العرب في إجتماعهم بالقاهرة للفترة 26-28/8/1975 توصية بتحويل المركز إلى منظمة عربية مستقلة . وفي إجتماع الخرطوم خلال الفترة 1-4/11/1975 وافق مجلس إدارة المركز على مشروع إتفاقية إنشاء المنظمة <LI style="FONT-SIZE: 12px">أصدر المجلس الإقتصادي والاجتماعي قراره رقم 742 في دورته الخامسة والعشرون المنعقدة في الفترة 9-10/9/1978 بالموافقة على تحويل المركز إلى المنظمة العربية للتنمية الصناعية <LI style="FONT-SIZE: 12px">إنتقل المركز من القاهرة إلى تونس مؤقتا خلال مايو 1979 <LI style="FONT-SIZE: 12px">وفي إجتماع وزراء الصناعة العرب في مؤتمرالتنمية الصناعية الخامس بالجزائر خلال نوفمبر 1979 أختيرت مدينة بغداد مقرا للمنظمة وباشرت فيها أعمالها في سبتمبر 1980 بعد نقلها من تونس 
ونظرا لوجود علاقة مباشرة بين الصناعة والمواصفات والمقاييس كركيزة اساسية في جودة الصناعة ونشاط التعدين في الدول العربية وفي إطار إعادة هيكلة العمل العربي المشترك وإستنادا إلى قرار المجلس الإقتصادي والإجتماعي العربي رقم 1056 الصادر في دورته الغير العادية - عمان - المملكة الأردنية خلال الفترة 5-6/7/1988 وقراره رقم 1086 الصادر في الدورة السابعة والأربعين المنعقدة في تونس 25/10/1989 وإلى قرار اللجنة الوزارية المنبثقة من المجلس الإقتصادي والإجتماعي المنعقدة في تونس خلال الفترة 8-9/9/1988 التي قررت إعتبار المنظمة العربية للتنمية الصناعية هي المنظمة ذات النشاط الرئيسي وأوكلت لها مهام المنظمة العربية للثروة المعدنية ( التي وافق المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي على تأسيسها في 24/2/1979 وباشرت عملها في 24/2/1979) والمنظمة العربية للمواصفات والمقاييس ( والتي وافق المجلس الإقتصادي والإجتماعي على تأسيسها في 12/12/1965 وباشرت عملها في 25/3/1968 ). وسميت المنظمة الجديدة بالمنظمة العربية للتنمية الصناعية والتعدين . وبالنظر لطبيعة وأهمية مهام المواصفات والمقاييس تقرر أن ينشأ ، في إطار المنظمة العربية للتنمية الصناعية والتعدين
وضمن موازنتها وفي مقرها، مركز تناط به مهام المواصفات والمقاييس مع شمول خدماته لجميع القطاعات

وفي فبراير 1992 قرر المجلس الإقتصادي والإجتماعي أن تكون مدينة الرباط بالمملكة المغربية مقرا دائما للمنظمة العربية للتنمية الصناعية والتعدين.حيث باشرت أعمالها في اغسطس 1992
أهداف المنظمة 

 

 * عمل المنظمة في إطار استراتيجية العمل الإقتصادي العربي المشترك التي تقرها مؤتمرات القمة العربية وتهدف أساسا الى تحقيق ما يلي:*


<LI style="FONT-SIZE: 12px">التنسيق والتكامل الصناعي العربي <LI style="FONT-SIZE: 12px">الإسهام في تنمية وتطوير الاقتصاد العربي وتعضيد قدراته في مجالات الصناعة والطاقة والتعدين والمواصفات والمقاييس بما يعزز تطوير الإنتاج والإنتاجية والجودة والقدرة التنافسية <LI style="FONT-SIZE: 12px">التخطيط لدعم وإقامة المشروعات الصناعية على المستويين القطري والإقليمي والقومي والترويج للاستثمار في قطاع الصناعة والتعدين بالوطن العربي <LI style="FONT-SIZE: 12px">العمل على وضع المواصفات القياسية العربية الموحدة لتسهيل التبادل التجاري البيني 
تشجيع التعاون الفني والتكنولوجي والصناعي بين الدول العربية وبينها وبين الدول النامية والدول المتقدمة
] مؤشرات و مفاهيم صناعية 

 

 

 *مؤشرات احصائية عن العالم العربي - إصدار 2009 - تشمل : *
- تعداد السكان / الناتج المحلي الاجمالي بالأسعار الجارية ، الانفاق على الناتج المحلي الاجمالي / القيمة المضافة للصناعات الاستخراجية والتحويلية بالأسعار الجارية / نسبة مساهمة الصناعات الاستخراجية والتحويلية في الناتج المحلي الاجمالي / اجمالي قيمة الصادرات والواردات *أهم التعاريف والمفاهيم المستخدمة في الصناعة*

*تعريف المنشأة الصناعية :*
تعرف المنشأة الصناعية بأنها الوحدة الاقتصادية التي تنتج سلعة أو مجموعة من السلع والخدمات ويتم إدارتها بواسطة مالك واحد وإدارة واحدة وتقع ضمن منطقة جغرافية واحدة كما أنها قد تمتد أحيانا إلى مساحة جغرافية أكبر في حالة وجود فروع وتمارس نشاطا صناعيا في مجالات الصناعات الاستخراجية والتحويلية والكهرباء والمياه .

*الصناعات الاستخراجية :*
هي الصناعات التي تعتمد على مجهود الانسان والآلة تجاه فصل المادة الأولية اللازمة للصناعة من الطبيعة مثل استخراج المعادن الأساسية والملح الصخري والأحجار والرمال والبترول والنفط الخام والغاز ... الخ .

*الصناعات التحويلية :*
هي الصناعات التي يترتب عليها التحويل الميكانيكي أو الكيميائي للمواد العضوية وغير العضوية إلى منتجات سواء تم ذلك بواسطة المكائن أو يدويا وتشمل :
- الصناعات الغذائية والمشروبات والتبغ .
- صناعات المنسوجات والملابس الجاهزة والأحذية والجلود.
- صناعة الخشب والموبيليا والأثاث.
- صناعة الورق والطباعة والنشر.
- صناعة مشتقات النفط المكررة.
- الصناعات الكيماوية ومشتقاتها الأساسية.
- الصناعات البلاستيكية.
- الصناعات غير المعدنية (الإنشائية) مثل (الإسمنت والبلاط والطوب ... إلخ).
- الصناعات المعدنية والآلات والمعدات
- صناعات أخرى .

*قيمة الإنتاج :*
هي قيمة السلع والخدمات المنتجة خلال العام نتيجة ممارسة المنشأة للنشاط الانتاجي.

*إجمالي قيمة الإنتاج :*
هو قيمة الإنتاج من النشاط الجاري + إيرادات الخدمات المقدمة للغير + الهامش التجاري .

*الإستهلاك الوسيط :*
هو عبارة عن قيمة مستلزمات الانتاج السلعية والخدمية المستخدمة في الانتاج .

*مستلزمات الانتاج السلعية:*
يقصد بها جميع أنواع المستلزمات التي تدخل في العملية الانتاجية باعتبارها مدخلات وسيطة من مواد وسلع مادية كالمواد الخام والسلع نصف المصنوعة والطاقة الكهربائية والمياه والزيوت ومواد التعبئة والتغليف .

*مستلزمات الانتاج الخدمية :*
يقصد بها المستلزمات غير المادية المحددة بالقيمة وتشمل كافة ما تتحمله المنشأة من نفقات لشراء الخدمات .

*تعويضات العاملين :*
يقصد بها ما تتحمله المنشأة من أجور ورواتب مستحقة الدفع للعاملين خلال العام وذلك عن الوقت العادي والإضافي والمكافآت والعلاوات وكذلك المزايا العينية والنقدية والضمان الاجتماعي .

*صافي الضرائب غير المباشرة :*
تشمل كافة المبالغ المستحقة للدولة مثل ضرائب الانتاج ورسوم الرخص والضرائب العقارية وأية ضرائب أخرى مطروحا منها قيمة الإعانات الانتاجية الممنوحة من الدولة .

*الأصول الثابتة :*
تتمثل الأصول الثابتة في ملكية الآلات والمعدات والمباني والأراضي ووسائل النقل والأثاث وكافة الأصول المادية الأخرى (الملموسة) والمشابهة المستخدمة في إنتاج السلع والخدمات وتمكن المنشأة من ممارسة نشاطها .

*القيمة الإجمالية للأصول نهاية العام :*
تساوي القيمة الدفترية للأصول بداية العام + قيمة الأصول المشتراة خلال العام + الإضافات والتحسينات للأصول خلال العام مطروحا من ذلك قيمة الأصول التالفة والمباعة خلال العام .

*الإهلاك السنوي :*
يقصد به النقص الذي يحدث في قيمة الأصول الثابتة (عدا الأراضي) وذلك نتيجة الاستخدام أو الإهلاك العادي أو التقادم المتوقع بمرور الزمن .

*كيفية احتساب النسب والمتوسطات :*


----------

